# Ridding hair algae from moss/fissiden?



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

What light and how far from the sub is it ? Reducing the light is treating the
problem. Poison the algae but don't change the light and it comes right back.


----------



## tanan (Mar 20, 2009)

Light is 22 x CREE XTE 6500k at 900mA each, 2x Cree 660nm, 2x Cree 450nm. The tank is 40" long, 15" high and 12" wide. 3bps. The problem was not enough fast plants and not enough water changes. I remedied both. But I'd still not like to introduce algae infested plants back in.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

get some silver flying foxes!!!they are great cleaners of many types of algae lol but I would listen to others to help for the long run..but it does help to have the little fish to help clean up around the tank


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

I have the same problem. I did a little research and found numerous sources claiming that API algaefix will kill off the thread algae. It is NOT invertebrate safe, so I took the moss out of the shrimp tank to treat. Just finished treatment, we shall see if it worked soon.


----------



## marcomm (Dec 15, 2015)

Excel or H2O2 did wonders with that problem in my tank some time ago. Be careful if you over dose you may kill your moss as well, try with a little piece at first. I dosed .5ml h2o2 every two days per liter (for 10 days approximately) with no problems with the moss (flame moss on a separate container). But 1ml per liter will do wonders with the algae but it may kill your moss. Pellia, and pellia like algae will definitively die.


----------

